# Cheap (50-2,000) DA Point Writing Commissions CLOSED



## fernshiine (Nov 30, 2020)

Hello guys, I'm opening up writing commissions as of today. Before we delve into things, here are some examples of stuff I've written: 

https://www.wattpad.com/story/204457532-underfell-sans-x-frisk

https://www.quotev.com/story/12543633/Burden

https://www.quotev.com/story/110900...f-The-Night-The-Prophecy-of-Raven-and-Shade-1

Prices are as follows:

Range: 50-2,000 points

10 Points for every 100 words. The minimum word count I do is 500 words, which means the minimum price would be 50 Points. The maximum is 20,000 words, which would mean 2,000 points. 

More info can be found right here: https://www.deviantart.com/fernshiine/journal/Affordable-Writing-Coms-OPEN-862674950


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 1, 2020)

bump


----------



## Toasty9399 (Dec 2, 2020)

bump
sent you pm


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Toasty9399 said:


> bump
> sent you pm


Ah, got it! Thank you very much!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2020)

I have some points left over, so why not?


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I have some points left over, so why not?


Awesome! PM?

Commenting here or on the DA page is fine as well. As long as we can communicate so I can write the perfect story


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2020)

fernshiine said:


> Awesome! PM?
> 
> Commenting here or on the DA page is fine as well. As long as we can communicate so I can write the perfect story



Okay, well first what type of genres do you usually do?


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, well first what type of genres do you usually do?


I mostly do fantasy. Specifically, animal fantasy, though any type of fantasy is fine by me!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2020)

fernshiine said:


> I mostly do fantasy. Specifically, animal fantasy, though any type of fantasy is fine by me!



Well, um, which of these sound the most interesting?:

1.Witches
2.Giants
3.Monsters
4.Vampires
5.Necromancers


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Well, um, which of these sound the most interesting?:
> 
> 1.Witches
> 2.Giants
> ...


Vampires and witches are hard for me to choose from, but I'm gonna have to go with vampires!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2020)

fernshiine said:


> Vampires and witches are hard for me to choose from, but I'm gonna have to go with vampires!



Okay, well I have a lot of witches and one vampire knight guy named Otto Von Schwartzwald, for witches I was thinking my character Aurelia Bradanksa.  Here are the both of them:


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, well I have a lot of witches and one vampire knight guy named Otto Von Schwartzwald, for witches I was thinking my character Aurelia Bradanksa.  Here are the both of them:
> View attachment 95395
> 
> 
> View attachment 95396


Oooo! They look awesome! I can sense I'll have a lot of fun writing about them!

Question time:

-So, what are their general personalities? Also, is there any backstory I should bear in mind while writing the story? 
- What would you like the plot to be about, generally?

And, finally, most important:
- What do you want the word count to be? This determines the detail, price, structure, and whether or not background characters should be added at if it's long


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2020)

Aurelia has more lore to her, being an actual canon character to my main story. Aurelia's story is a tragedy. A woman who was born with genetic psychic powers, is viewed as a witch, attacked by witch hunters, then to save her life she became an actual witch. Her legacy haunts my main villains to the present. Otto is more or less a spinoff character by himself, he's sort of like a gentleman knight German vampire guy, sort of an anti-hero. 


I have a total of 175 points currently.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Ok


Jaredthefox92 said:


> Aurelia has more lore to her, being an actual canon character to my main story. Aurelia's story is a tragedy. A woman who was born with genetic psychic powers, is viewed as a witch, attacked by witch hunters, then to save her life she became an actual witch. Her legacy haunts my main villains to the present. Otto is more or less a spinoff character by himself, he's sort of like a gentleman knight German vampire guy, sort of an anti-hero.
> 
> 
> I have a total of 175 points currently.


Alright! I shall keep that in mind! (Also, anti-heroes are my favorite type of character!)Would an 1,000 word (100 point) story suffice? 

And what would you like the main plot to be in this story? It will be, with the word count, a very short story focusing more on interaction, characters, and action than details.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2020)

That would be fine, although keep in mind he has less of a "point" in the story than she does.

That's sort of the problem, Otto is sort of untested. What I have is he's this former knight guy who became a vampire and then he goes around like Batman or at least at night helping people, sort of a gentleman monster. He's not in Aurelia's story, but they're in the same universe, sort of. I do team him up with a necromancer named Wanda: 





Now, I see you like Star Wars. I do have a sort of sci-fi/fantasy story that's my main lore if you're interested in something a bit more fleshed out. My fantasy lore came at a time I was worried about my old lore before I rebooted it. Might I ask who your favorite Star Wars character is? I'm just trying to see what ALL are my options are.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> That would be fine, although keep in mind he has less of a "point" in the story than she does.
> 
> That's sort of the problem, Otto is sort of untested. What I have is he's this former knight guy who became a vampire and then he goes around like Batman or at least at night helping people, sort of a gentleman monster. He's not in Aurelia's story, but they're in the same universe, sort of. I do team him up with a necromancer named Wanda:
> View attachment 95400
> ...


Ahsoka Tano and Anakin Skywalker are both hands down the best characters! I'm totally up for something along the lines of sci-fi/fantasy if you want.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2020)

fernshiine said:


> Ahsoka Tano and Anakin Skywalker are both hands down the best characters! I'm totally up for something along the lines of sci-fi/fantasy if you want.



Hmm, now where getting somewhere. I think I may have some characters like those two, but I need specifics on what you like about them. That will help me narrow my search results for the perfect character and scenario. (I have a LOT of characters )  That's good, the price can stay the same or I can also toss in the other 75, depending on how this goes.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Hmm, now where getting somewhere. I think I may have some characters like those two, but I need specifics on what you like about them. That will help me narrow my search results for the perfect character and scenario. (I have a LOT of characters )  That's good, the price can stay the same or I can also toss in the other 75, depending on how this goes.


Alright! I'll keep in mind that you're willing to toss those in, in case I want/need to stretch out the story by a couple of hundred words or so.

I like Anakin Skywalker for his hot-headedness, especially when he breaks rules in order to save or protect someone. The very desire that made him turn to the dark side, actually. I like his fiery passion along with his humor and cockiness.

I like Ahsoka's character arc entirely, really, and how complex of a character she is. I like the traits she shares with Anakin along with her witty sarcasm. She's more of a deep thinker than Jedi are "supposed to be", so I like that a lot as well since it makes her more drawn toward following her heart and curiosity.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2020)

fernshiine said:


> Alright! I'll keep in mind that you're willing to toss those in, in case I want/need to stretch out the story by a couple of hundred words or so.
> 
> I like Anakin Skywalker for his hot-headedness, especially when he breaks rules in order to save or protect someone. The very desire that made him turn to the dark side, actually. I like his fiery passion along with his humor and cockiness.
> 
> I like Ahsoka's character arc entirely, really, and how complex of a character she is. I like the traits she shares with Anakin along with her witty sarcasm. She's more of a deep thinker than Jedi are "supposed to be", so I like that a lot as well since it makes her more drawn toward following her heart and curiosity.



Alright.

Hmm, that has Grief and Grau written all over it. An anti-villain and an anti-heroine, both are father and daughter. A father who believed in bringing order to his wayward world, even if that brought tyranny, and his daughters who while isn't the most formal or pleasant character, wants to take her father's empire and turn it better. 

I think Grief and Grau would be better for this.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Alright.
> 
> Hmm, that has Grief and Grau written all over it. An anti-villain and an anti-heroine, both are father and daughter. A father who believed in bringing order to his wayward world, even if that brought tyranny, and his daughters who while isn't the most formal or pleasant character, wants to take her father's empire and turn it better.
> 
> I think Grief and Grau would be better for this.


Heck yeah! Those two both sound amazing and I would totally be able to write a good short story about both of them! 

Now, what would you like the short story to specifically be about? I have a document ready for it. Also, what species are the two? Also, those are sweet names :0 

Also, whose point of view should it be from? I can do either one or alternate between the two.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2020)

fernshiine said:


> Heck yeah! Those two both sound amazing and I would totally be able to write a good short story about both of them!
> 
> Now, what would you like the short story to specifically be about? I have a document ready for it. Also, what species are the two? Also, those are sweet names :0
> 
> Also, whose point of view should it be from? I can do either one or alternate between the two.



Okay, well here they are: 






They're both foxes, father and daughter. Grief is a villain's story, Grau is a anti-heroine's story. Grief's story is how he took his father's failing republic and turned it into an "evil empire", but to help his world. Grau's story is after her father lost his own war and died, she turned his empire into a fragile republic in a civil war with her brother, (Grief's son) over her father's legacy. So think of it like how the Old Republic became the Galactic Empire, then the Empire fell and now the New Republic is fighting the First Order.

For a story about Grau, Grief would be dead by then. If Grau is in Grief's story she's still a kid, so was her brother. There's sort of a 15 years era difference between their two stories. (Think of it like Anakin and Rey, but she's nothing like Rey.) So um, you can pick which one. While Grau is in the story around the time Grief is baron, she is basically a supporting character until later on.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, well here they are:
> View attachment 95404
> 
> View attachment 95405
> ...


Alright, I think I'll write about Grau, if you don't mind? I think I have quite a lot to work with there.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2020)

fernshiine said:


> Alright, I think I'll write about Grau, if you don't mind? I think I have quite a lot to work with there.



Okay, well Grau is in this civil war with her brother Tyrenous, Tyrenous believes that after the Order of Moebius lost the Second Great Dimensional War, that when the good guys won, Grau was corrupted by ideas such as "democracy", "peace", and "freedom". Anyways, Tyrenous feels he should be ruler of all of Moebius (evil Sonic's world in the old Archie comics.) His older sister wants to end all the fighting with Sonic's world due to the big war Grief caused and a lot of people died, so she is the first to give modern day human democracy a shot and she helps create the New Moebian Republic. Tyrenous responds by separating the more warhawking part of the Order and creating the Dominion of Moebius. So the Republic and Dominion are fighting a civil war.

Oh,and granny Aurelia is back and she's trying to turn Grau evil, but she's a ghost and that's the whole supernatural Bradanska curse that she caused. So, you can either have Grau in a battle, Grau fighting her brother, or Aurelia messing with her mind trying to turn her evil like the rest of her family.
















To put this into a perspective of sorts:
.Grau=Rey
.Tyrenous=Kylo (only he never turns good and is just a evil selfish jerk.)
.Aurelia=Palpatine? 

Oh, and there's Scylla and Williem, Williem is not important for this but he's Tyrenous's sidekick general, the son of one of Grief's former generals. Now, you could do a fight with Scylla, Grief's sister and Grau's aunt, that would be fun and an even fight.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, well Grau is in this civil war with her brother Tyrenous, Tyrenous believes that after the Order of Moebius lost the Second Great Dimensional War, that when the good guys won, Grau was corrupted by ideas such as "democracy", "peace", and "freedom". Anyways, Tyrenous feels he should be ruler of all of Moebius (evil Sonic's world in the old Archie comics.) His older sister wants to end all the fighting with Sonic's world due to the big war Grief caused and a lot of people died, so she is the first to give modern day human democracy a shot and she helps create the New Moebian Republic. Tyrenous responds by separating the more warhawking part of the Order and creating the Dominion of Moebius. So the Republic and Dominion are fighting a civil war.
> 
> Oh,and granny Aurelia is back and she's trying to turn Grau evil, but she's a ghost and that's the whole supernatural Bradanska curse that she caused. So, you can either have Grau in a battle, Grau fighting her brother, or Aurelia messing with her mind trying to turn her evil like the rest of her family.
> 
> ...


I think I'll do Aurelia trying to use psychological warfare and manipulation on Grau. 

Since the story is roughly 1,000 words long I might need to add background characters for small scenes and intermissions. Should I make my own random ones or do you have any in mind, if it needs to happen?

Also, before I get too far into it (love the lore, btw!) can you tell me about the curse more? Also, how would you like the conflict resolved?

Other than that, I'm almost ready to write!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2020)

fernshiine said:


> I think I'll do Aurelia trying to use psychological warfare and manipulation on Grau.
> 
> Since the story is roughly 1,000 words long I might need to add background characters for small scenes and intermissions. Should I make my own random ones or do you have any in mind, if it needs to happen?
> 
> ...



Okay, well she would also invoke the supernatural, even bring up Amanda and Grief in her mind to "shame" Grau for not following the Bradanska legacy. (Bradanska is Grau's last name, basically most of them are evil. Aurelia will play that dark side nightmare thing on Grau and make her fight herself were she to be evil like the rest of her family. Aurelia wants to posses Grau and seek her revenge on the living, but due to how Aurelia died she can only do that with someone who was once nobile like her.) So Aurelia will tempt Grau to turn evil, bring up her dead father and aunt, and all sort of that evil haunting Sith goodness. Oh and Aurelia talks in an Italian accent.

Well, there is Amanda, Grau's aunt who died in the last war as well. There can be Scorn, who is the son of the person who killed Grau's grandmother, Ophelia. (Ophelia dying is sort of like how Anankin lost his mother, turning Grief evil.)  There's also Ivan, Grief's father but he could be the "light side", he's the only other member of the Bradanska family who had any noble intent, but he's sort of the reason Grief turned evil as well due to his republic he made failing. Oh, there's also Scylla. Scylla is still alive in this, and Scylla is the most likely to get in Grau's head. Scylla and Grau were close, Scylla took the "easy way" and became evil with Grief. Instead of an evil version of Grau, Grau could face Scylla in her Sith nightmare.

The Bradanska curse is what ruined their family. It started with Aurelia who turned evil with magic and ever since then only misfortune and dark paths have been in their family. It's why nearly all Bradanskas have visions of the supernatural, are sort of insane, and addicted to power. However, the curse doesn't do well with those who are already evil, (like Amanda, Scylla, and Tyrenous. These sort of nightmares did plague Grief, but eventually Aurelia was satisfied with her grandson's actions.) Anyways, the curse is that someone who was noble in the family, (like Grau) will be one day met with Aurelia and Aurelia can possess them and come back into the living by their body. Think of it like the Dark Side, in a way. Oh and it's the reason all Bradanskas are basically natural born witches, (although Scylla and Grief don't believe in magic), and generally have psychic powers and mutations. It can only be fought mentally and by basically rebuking the evil in your heart, (as mushy as that sounds, most people on Moebius are evil in the Archie Sonic lore so this is a very big deal not to just "fall' to evil.)


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Okay, well she would also invoke the supernatural, even bring up Amanda and Grief in her mind to "shame" Grau for not following the Bradanska legacy. (Bradanska is Grau's last name, basically most of them are evil. Aurelia will play that dark side nightmare thing on Grau and make her fight herself were she to be evil like the rest of her family. Aurelia wants to posses Grau and seek her revenge on the living, but due to how Aurelia died she can only do that with someone who was once nobile like her.) So Aurelia will tempt Grau to turn evil, bring up her dead father and aunt, and all sort of that evil haunting Sith goodness. Oh and Aurelia talks in an Italian accent.
> 
> Well, there is Amanda, Grau's aunt who died in the first war as well. There can be Scorn, who is the son of the person who killed Grau's grandmother, Ophelia. (Ophelia dying is sort of like how Anankin lost his mother, turning Grief evil.)  There's also Ivan, Grief's father but he could be the "light side", he's the only other member of the Bradanska family who had any noble intent, but he's sort of the reason Grief turned evil as well due to his republic he made failing. Oh, there's also Scylla. Scylla is still alive in this, and Scylla is the most likely to get in Grau's head. Scylla and Grau were close, Scylla took the "easy way" and became evil with Grief. Instead of an evil version of Grau, Grau could face Scylla in her Sith nightmare.
> 
> The Bradanska curse is what ruined their family. It started with Aurelia who turned evil with magic and ever since then only misfortune and dark paths have been in their family. It's why nearly all Bradanskas have visions of the supernatural, are sort of insane, and addicted to power. However, the curse doesn't do well with those who are already evil, (like Amanda, Scylla, and Tyrenous. These sort of nightmares did plague Grief, but eventually Aurelia was satisfied with her grandson's actions.) Anyways, the curse is that someone who was noble in the family, (like Grau) will be one day met with Aurelia and Aurelia can possess them and come back into the living by their body. Think of it like the Dark Side, in a way. Oh and it's the reason all Bradanskas are basically natural born witches, (although Scylla and Grief don't believe in magic), and generally have psychic powers and mutations. It can only be fought mentally and by basically rebuking the evil in your heart, (as mushy as that sounds, most people on Moebius are evil in the Archie Sonic lore so this is a very big deal not to just "fall' to evil.)


I LOVE THIS LORE OMG! 

Last question: do you want there to be a definitive end, or just simply some scenes of Aurelia trying to force Grau to become evil and her refusing and banishing the evil in her heart?

I don't think I will need background characters at all. My idea is to have Grau try to mind her own business figuring out how to not let the Republic be a slave to her brother, but be plagued with real-time visions and dream visits of Aurelia as she manipulates her in an attempt to turn her bad. She struggles against this, infuriated, and lashes out at Aurelia angrily by shouting at her, which encourages Aurelia to keep pushing her (sort of like how Palpatine did that to Luke when he got mad). In the end, she decides what she _really wants, _and realizes she doesn't need power and wants to do something for the ornery people of Moebius. 
This will take place in her place of living (wherever she dwells) and in her dreams.

Does this sound good? Once I'm halfway done I'll take a screenshot or send the 500 or so words I've done. I'll send it in PM. 

Just want you to clarify this before I start and tell me if it's fine. 1,000 words is honestly perfect for this story.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2020)

fernshiine said:


> I LOVE THIS LORE OMG!
> 
> Last question: do you want there to be a definitive end, or just simply some scenes of Aurelia trying to force Grau to become evil and her refusing and banishing the evil in her heart?
> 
> ...



Thanks, I've been on this for years.XD

I would say that she just refutes Aurelia, you can't really get Aurelia to go away, but if Aurelia cannot get to Grau than she's powerless other than to do some supernatural stuff. Grau is morally grey (see her name is "grey/gray" in German). She is not naturally nice, heck she kills Scylla in the future, but what keeps her dark family legacy at bay is she generally wants to help her wayward world, like her grandfather Ivan did. Grau is not perfect, far from it. But, she means well and that is the thing that keeps her out of Aurelia's clutches.

Hmmm, well there is one thing that I would change. Yes, she has these nightmares at night, but she can also have them when she uses her powers. (This is the part where the story gets silly btw, but hey this is a fan story. ) You see, Ophelia gave everyone on her side of the family a very odd power, they can change size. Grief can, Scylla can as well, but Grau can become REALLY big. Now, while this doesn't mean she loses control all the time, her ego is a bit of a problem. Other than that she could be under a lot of stress as well, like where Scylla and Grief would just murder one of their subordinates or just kill some human soldiers, Grau is forced to keep it under control. She has power, that's the problem. It's sort of how Superman contrasts to Brightburn, in a sense. She could totally just murder her brother, take control of Moebius, and start yet another war with Sonic's world, but that wouldn't get her anywhere like it didn't with Grief, Scylla, and Amanda combined.  I would say using her anger and especially her ego would work. Like she could be having this happen during a battle.

It sounds good, but I would perhaps try to work with the theme of her ego and her stress levels.

Oh and, 100pts then? Just to make sure we're clear.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Thanks, I've been on this for years.XD
> 
> I would say that she just refutes Aurelia, you can't really get Aurelia to go away, but if Aurelia cannot get to Grau than she's powerless other than to do some supernatural stuff. Grau is morally grey (see her name is "grey/gray" in German). She is not naturally nice, heck she kills Scylla in the future, but what keeps her dark family legacy at bay is she generally wants to help her wayward world, like her grandfather Ivan did. Grau is not perfect, far from it. But, she means well and that is the thing that keeps her out of Aurelia's clutches.
> 
> ...


Yup! 100 points! And I'll get on it now. It should be done sometime within 72 hours, given the word count!

Also, how should the conclusion of this short story happen? Do you want there to be one, or just a tidbit of her struggling with stress, temper, and ego?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2020)

fernshiine said:


> Yup! 100 points! And I'll get on it now. It should be done sometime within 72 hours, given the word count!
> 
> Also, how should the conclusion of this short story happen? Do you want there to be one, or just a tidbit of her struggling with stress, temper, and ego?



That's okay, take all the time you need. I have finals tomorrow and for the rest of this week. XD

Well, the love interest cliché is sort of overdone, considering she probably had to deal with this before she married her husband. I think she would have to find a reason inside her head, so maybe conclude it but I don't think there should be a conclusion so much as a closure. The story isn't done so much as Grau just sort of snaps out of it. So yeah, the second option is possible, there's no really "happy" ending with Aurelia involved so much as a "normal" ending, or basically Grau gets back to what she was doing and gets back to fighting. Also, considering at this time Scylla is still alive, Grau really cannot declare victory with both her brother and aunt still far to willing to overrun the Republic and cause history to repeat.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> That's okay, take all the time you need. I have finals tomorrow and for the rest of this week. XD
> 
> Well, the love interest cliché is sort of overdone, considering she probably had to deal with this before she married her husband. I think she would have to find a reason inside her head, so maybe conclude it but I don't think there should be a conclusion so much as a closure. The story isn't done so much as Grau just sort of snaps out of it. So yeah, the second option is possible, there's no really "happy" ending with Aurelia involved so much as a "normal" ending, or basically Grau gets back to what she was doing and gets back to fighting. Also, considering at this time Scylla is still alive, Grau really cannot declare victory with both her brother and aunt still far to willing to overrun the Republic and cause history to repeat.


Ah, okay. I think I get it now. I have an idea in mind! Tysm for all the info and help with the structuring!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2020)

fernshiine said:


> Ah, okay. I think I get it now. I have an idea in mind! Tysm for all the info and help with the structuring!



No problem! i'll send the points now, can you please link me to your DA? It seems your link on FA isn't working atm.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> No problem! i'll send the points now, can you please link me to your DA? It seems your link on FA isn't working atm.


Ah, sure! 

https://www.deviantart.com/fernshiine

Does this work?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2020)

fernshiine said:


> Ah, sure!
> 
> https://www.deviantart.com/fernshiine
> 
> Does this work?



Indeed, transferring points now.


----------



## fernshiine (Dec 2, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Indeed, transferring points now.


Thank you! I'll send the story (whatever I have done) to you tomorrow and if there is revising we can go over it then! I hope you have a nice evening!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 2, 2020)

fernshiine said:


> Thank you! I'll send the story (whatever I have done) to you tomorrow and if there is revising we can go over it then! I hope you have a nice evening!



Alright, same to you!


----------



## Toasty9399 (Dec 2, 2020)

fernshiine said:


> Ahsoka Tano and Anakin Skywalker are both hands down the best characters! I'm totally up for something along the lines of sci-fi/fantasy if you want.


nice


----------

